# Eigener DynDNS!



## Puppetmaster (7. April 2003)

Hallo, 

also ich will einen DynDNS aufbauen!
Ich habe Windows XP Pro. am laufen.
WAMPP ist installiert(Apache, Perl, PHP,...)!
GnuDIP habe ich in das htdocs Verzeichnis gepackt!
GnuDIP verlangt aber BIND und das muss man kompilieren!
Kann mir einer bei meinem Vorhaben helfen!

Gibt es alternativen? Wen ja, welche und wie stellt man Sie ein?

Gruss


----------



## CTG (30. Mai 2003)

Dein vorhaben muss du in eine Suchmaschine eingeben diese spuckt sicherlich viele Ergebnisse aus probiers mal bei metager.de es wird schon gehen.



***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## JohannesR (30. Mai 2003)

Was heisst "du willst einen eigenen DynDNS aufbauen"?
Meinst du, dass du eine Domain für deinen dynamische IP willst? Dann teste doch mal DynDNS.org.

@CTG: Solche Beiträge brauchen wir hier echt nicht, entweder hilfst du ihm, oder nicht. Aber auf ******** a`la "Google.de!!!" kann ich echt verzichten!


----------



## Puppetmaster (31. Mai 2003)

Also um genau zu sein:

Ich will einen Service einrichten der genau so läuft wie bei 
dyndns.org. Dabei will ich IP's dynamisch empfangen und Sie zu 
Adressen mappen!

Wäre echt gut wenn mir einer helfen könnte!
Google ist da auch nicht die beste Lösung!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2003)

Hm, bist du sicher, dass du dich da nicht übernimmst ? 

Was du brauchen würdest:
- Domainname mit Subdomain-Wildcards
- Rechner mit fester IP (in einem Rechenzentrum)
- Linux/Unix-Kenntnisse


----------



## Puppetmaster (1. Juni 2003)

Naja ich habe ja nicht gesagt das es einfach ist.
Mein Problem ist eher das es auf Windows laufen muss und 
die ganzen Opensource-Sachen sind für Linux/Unix.
Momentan kriege ich BIND nicht auf Windows XP Prof. zum laufen.
Ich weiß halt nicht wieso es als Dienst nicht laufen will!


----------

